# 30 flounder limit in 30 mph winds



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Gigging has been great the last few nights, and tonight was no exception. High winds to 30mph are no problem, and while other flounder guides are cancelling trips and staying home, we are out there gigging limits....
*
5/16/2017*
I had the Lanny M. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were horrible, with SSE winds at 20-30 mph and normal tide levels. After a long rough/wet boat ride out, we found lots of murky water early, with only a few scattered fish. After moving around a few times, we finally dialed-in on some active schooling flounder in clear water. The fish here were bunched close together, with several of doubles and triples at a time. We ended with a 30 flounder limit by 11:15pm (2 hours 30 minutes of gigging). Fish tonight were good size, averaging 17" and the largest at 20".

*Upcoming open dates:*
*May: 22, 29
June: 12, 13, 15, 22, 26, 27, 28
July: 6, 9, 12-17, 20-27, 30, 31*

I also do "late trips" after my first group is done, and this is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked. Late trips normally depart the dock around 11pm-1am. Just call and ask for availability...

 Capt. Rick Hammond
361-229-6053
nightstalkerguideservice.com
Rockport, Texas


----------

